# avatar help?



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

I would like to make these three pictures into an avatar of Mella blinking... 

Any offers or suggestions would be great!

Thanks y'all


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Here you go, just save it to your own host!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awwwww, cute kitty. Especially when she blinks. :wink:


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks so much Desnbaby!!! I love it!    

curious what program to use?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Awe....How cute! 

You took really good pics to do that with!!!


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

Boscosmom - yeah my camera has that option to take multiple pics quickly in succession  . I use it with the cats sometimes, especially during action pictures too.


hm, how can i decrease the size to below 6kb?? else i can't use it :?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

clarissa said:


> Thanks so much Desnbaby!!! I love it!
> 
> curious what program to use?


You're welcome clarissa. I used Animation Shop 3. You don't need to decrease the size. Just upload it somewhere and paste the link to an off-site avatar in profile. Works for mine. Or even upload it to your computer if it works. I don't know how to decrease the size though.


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

oh thanks didn't try that option !


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome  .


----------

